# Fehlermeldung



## PollerJava (23. Jul 2007)

hallo,


ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/resource/ResourceException
        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:169)
        at databaseapplikation.JankDriver.main(JankDriver.java:80)

für folgende Zeile: 

Class.forName ("org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDriver");
```



Ich habe die benötigten *.jar- Dateien hinzugefügt, der Fehler oben kommt erst beim kompilieren,


Was kann ich da tun,

Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe!!

lg


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jul 2007)

> der Fehler oben kommt erst beim kompilieren, 

erst beim Ausführen meinst du wohl?

schreibe in dein Programm 
import javax.resource.ResourceException;

und irgendwo
ResourceException ex = null;

dann dürfte es auch beim Kompilieren schon zum Fehler kommen,

> Ich habe die benötigten *.jar- Dateien hinzugefügt

was verstehst du unter 'hinzufügen'?
benutzt du eine IDE wie Eclipse oder die Konsole?,
was weißt du über Classpath?


----------



## PollerJava (23. Jul 2007)

Ich benutze NETBEANS

ich habe unter Projekt -> rechte MT -> Properties -> Libraries -> Add jars die *.jar Datei "jaybird-2.1.1.jar" hinzugefürt,
in dieser *.jar- Datei ist unter org/firebirdsql/jdbc mein Driver FBDriver drinnen.

Ich weiß jetzt eben nicht, wie der Pfad angegeben werden muss, der Pfad ist ja jetzt so angegeben:

Class.forName ("org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDriver"); 

Erstens irritieren mich die Punkte statt den // und wie gehört der Pfad angegeben oder such sich der Classloader das selber oder wo muss ich den org- Ordner hingeben??


Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe!!!

lg


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jul 2007)

ach das ist ja auch gar nicht der DB-Treiber-Name sondern eine allgemeine Java-Klasse..,
vielleicht braucht der noch weitere Libraries,

bei der google-Suche stand irgendwo schon was von j2ee,
jetzt habe ich 
http://www.spotlight-wissen.de/lisp/pages/messages/ajav-1133538917-3056
gesehen, da sind ne Menge Libraries aufgeführt,
hast du die?

was ist überhaupt jaybird, gibts da eine Webseite + Installationsanleitung dazu?


----------



## PollerJava (23. Jul 2007)

Ich möchte micht j anur ganz einfach mit meiner FireBird Datenbank verbinden, 
gibts da nicht was, wo ich den Pfad für den Driver absolut angeben kann und mich dann mit der Datenbank verbinden kann?


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jul 2007)

was ist so schlimm, weitere Libraries einzufügen?
(ich kann sonst nix weiter beitragen)


----------



## PollerJava (23. Jul 2007)

Ich hab die weiteren *.jars eingefügt aber es hilft nichts.


Das ist die Seite http://www.firebirdsql.org/

unter Downloads kann man sich den JDBC downloaden,

ich hab dann die beiden Exemples verwendet.

ich versteh nicht wie das mit dem Class.forName("was muss da stehen und wo muss das stehen dass es gefunden wird") funktioniert, 

Kann mir da vielleicht noch jemand einen Tip geben. In Java ist eine Insel steht auch nichts, was mir jetzt so richtig weiter hilft.

lg


----------



## @x.l (23. Jul 2007)

```
// der Name deines Treibers
String treiberName = "sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver";
// treiber laden
Class.forName(treiberName);
// mit DriverManager Verbindung zu DB herstellen
DriverManager.getConnection(....);
```

Den Treiber für deine DB findest du hier raus!


----------



## PollerJava (23. Jul 2007)

Kennt jemad diese Fehlermeldung unten, bin schon ein bischen am verzweifeln, Diese zeile verursacht den Fehler, der DriverManager findet einfach den Treiber nicht und ich weiß nicht, dass ich da in den Pfad hineinschreiben soll:


```
String databaseURL = "jdbc:firebirdsql:c\\Projekte\\java\\viewpanelXML\\FireBird\\trenddb.fdb";
```


```
org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBSQLException: GDS Exception. 335544344. I/O error for file %.0s"CreateFile (open)"
null
Error while trying to open file
null
Reason: I/O error for file %.0s"CreateFile (open)"
null
Error while trying to open file
null
        at org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDataSource.getConnection(FBDataSource.java:122)
        at org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDriver.connect(FBDriver.java:131)
```



Oder diese Fehlermeldung, wenn ich local nach firebirdsql: schreibe



```
org.firebirdsql.gds.impl.jni.InternalError: FirebirdApiBinding::Initialize - Could not find or load the GDS32.DLL
```

Wo muss ich da GDS32.DLL hinkopieren??


Vielen dAnk für Hilfe,


----------



## @x.l (23. Jul 2007)

PollerJava hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kennt jemad diese Fehlermeldung unten, bin schon ein bischen am verzweifeln, Diese zeile verursacht den Fehler, der DriverManager findet einfach den Treiber nicht und ich weiß nicht, dass ich da in den Pfad hineinschreiben soll:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



probier es mal mit slash anstelle von backslash als trennzeichen, ausserdem kann mich mir nicht recht vorstellen, dass das deine url sein soll...!


----------



## PollerJava (23. Jul 2007)

Wieso nicht?


Das sind die vorgegebenen Möglichkeiten von FireBird:



```
String databaseURL = "jdbc:firebirdsql:localhost/3050:c:/database/employee.gdb";
    //String databaseURL = "jdbc:firebirdsql:native:localhost/3050:c:/database/employee.gdb";
    //String databaseURL = "jdbc:firebirdsql:local:c:/database/employee.gdb";
    //String databaseURL = "jdbc:firebirdsql:embedded:c:/database/employee.fdb?lc_ctype=WIN1251";
```


Das beispiel ist hier zum Downl.
http://www.firebirdsql.org/index.php?op=files&id=jaybird


Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich auf die Datenbank komme??

Wäre sehr Dankbar für hilfe.

lg


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jul 2007)

/ statt \\ muss nirgendwo vorgeschlagen sein, dass kann man immer mal probieren,

auch ansonsten ist deine Variante nicht unter den 4 vorgegeben?
fehlt da nicht native/ local/ embedded usw?
gdb statt fdb?
vielleicht solltest du das zum testen lieber in c:/temp machen, 
dann kannst du dich wenigistens nicht bei den Verzeichnissen verschreiben

-------

wie war das ganz oben mit 
"NoClassDefFoundError: javax/resource/ResourceException"

konntest du das inzwischen lösen?


----------



## @x.l (23. Jul 2007)

hast du's hier (JayBird FAQ) schonmal probiert?


----------



## PollerJava (24. Jul 2007)

vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!,

lg


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jul 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie war das ganz oben mit
> "NoClassDefFoundError: javax/resource/ResourceException"
> 
> konntest du das inzwischen lösen?


----------



## PollerJava (24. Jul 2007)

ja das ist gegangen, dann habe ich einen anderen Fehler bekommen und deshalb hab ich mit jetzt einfach einen eigenen Treiber geschrieben und jetzt gehts.

vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!

lg


----------

